# When a child goes missing



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.missingchildrentv.org.uk/missing_children_tv.php?section=Home

this isn't an artical as such but its a website which is simular to the amber alert we have all heard of that America use when a child goes missing, all you do is register your details and they text out when a child goes missing with as many details as possible.

its also a good site to buy all those types of things to help keep children safe - i haven't used any of these as i have no children, but i really think its a very important service that we should all register with to help when a child goes missing

regards

kate

/links


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

just bumping this up


----------

